# (TX) (YMLR) HRCH KPR’s Texas William P King MH QAA



## KPR's Texas Retrievers (May 2, 2004)

If you are looking for a great looking yellow stud here he is. King is an 80# gentle giant. He is a great marking dog and runs super blinds. Loves to hunt but will sit at your side all day waiting if they’re not flying. His house manners are excellent and he is patient with children and small pets. His pedigree speaks for itself. His Dad was FC AFC Hilltop’s Hayseed and his Mom was an HRCH Lean Mac bitch. If you’re interested the stud fee will be right so contact [email protected].


----------

